# McIntosh tweeters $25 shipped



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure what model these are nor if they are even authentic, but they may be worth a shot for $25 shipped. 

McIntosh Soft Dome Tweeter for Car Audio - eBay (item 150477324360 end time Sep-06-10 11:37:50 PDT)

They have some Hertz tweeters for pretty cheap prices as well. 

itjy5760 items - Get great deals on Electronics, Jewelry Watches items on eBay.com!


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

My money is on, 

Knock offs


----------



## cueball981 (Feb 16, 2009)

If they didn't say McIntosh on them, I would swear these are the same tweeters that CDT puts out, the TW19 or TW24.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

are these the real deal? Maybe we need to ask MACS, he is the Mcintosh Guru


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

McIntosh Drivers--Tweeters

Welcome to Roger Russell's
McIntosh Driver History—Tweeters

Copyright 1996-2003 by Roger Russell


I did not see *MODEL 0089D mcintosh tweeters* listed if these are the real deal they were made after 2003


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the MC drivers were made by Vifa and I don't pay much attention to them.

I don't know if those McIntosh tweeters are real, but his Dynaudio MD100 are definitely fake .

DYNAUDIO MD-100 TWEETER FOR CAR AUDIO - eBay (item 150484488318 end time Sep-23-10 10:27:33 PDT)


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been to a Hong Kong electroics market in search of a specific home audio T-amp. I saw huge boxes of very high end cross-over capacitors that I have no doubt we knock offs. I would personally be very wary of anything coming out of Hong Kong unless he/she is an established, trusted seller.


----------

